# Barney



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

Barney is 14 weeks old now and he is just gorgeous !!!!!!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

What a cutie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh bless him, Barney is such a cutie.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I love him, I want to snuggle that fluffy puppy tummy!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh he is gorgeous!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow - he really is gorgeous! I can't believe he is 14 weeks already. Doesn't time fly?!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Barney is beautiful, what a little bundle of joy!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I know an Anzil boy, about 10 months old now, Bobby, who looks very like Barney 
Gorgeous boy too :love-eyes:


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww he is absolutely adorable


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah he has such an endearing look. Gorgeous boy! x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Barney looks so gorgeous


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello Barney, you are looking super cute - and like butter wouldn't melt in your mouth! Dudley says hello.xx


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

What a gorgeous little fella - another Anzil beauty. Cris x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Very handsome xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful, he looks so happy and proud sitting on your chair. I've been looking at some Anzil puts on Breeders online, so will watch Barney with interest.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

What a beautiful face, and such sweet eyes!


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes he has got the most gorgeous face but that doesnt help me when he has been naughty ha ha xx He just looks at you with those big eyes and cocks his head on one side and I have to look away !!!!
This is our first dog and I had done loads of research but I had totally underestimated how much you love them !!!! The children are top obviously but he comes a close second to my husband ha ha xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awwww he's gorgeous! 
Can't believe he's 14 weeks already!


----------

